# New AGRIP for my SW9VE



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was not really happy with my grip so i searched around and found this inexpensive overlay grip made by Agrips. It was only $22.50+$400 for shipping.

I really like the feel of it. Check it out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen them on Glocks before...


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I had to try something and I'm glaad I did.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Uno. I have gotten so use to shooting mine I am going to leave it alone. Good luck.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Is that a stick on, like the grip tape? How does it work?


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep it has an adhesive back to it. It is really weird it is sticky enoung to stay were you place it but, you can still pull it off and alter the placement. None of the adhesive peels off and sticks in the grip.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Let us know if you notice any difference on how it feels at the range.


----------

